# Game Thread: Orlando Magic @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Orlando Magic * *(20-37) *​

*PG * *K. Dooling * - *SG* *D. Stevenson* -* SF* *G. Hill* - *PF* *D. Howard* - *C* *T. Battie*


*
Magic Individual Stats* 






 * @*
















*Phoenix Suns** (39-17)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *J. Jones* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​


*Fridat, March 3rd - 10PM ET/8PM PT - U.S. Airways Center - Phoenix, AZ​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *107.8 42.9 26.9 * 
*Opponents*- *100.6 45.9 17.7 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 22.0* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.375* (lol)
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.9 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.7 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.5 * 
*3PT% * *L. Barbosa  45.2* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 2.0 * 







*Magic Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Orlando* *92.8 40.7 17.8 * 
* Opponents* *96.1 38.4 19.9 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** D. Howard 15.6 * 
*Rebounds* *D. Howard* *12.4 * 
* Assists * *H. Turkoglu 2.5 * 
*FG%* *D. Howard 51.7 * 
* FT%* *H. Turkoglu * *86.2*
*3PT%* *J. Nelson 43.9* 
*Blocks* *D. Howard 0.1 * 
*Steals* *H. Turkoglu 0.8*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets go Suns!

Make it 9 in a row.

I hope the Suns come out like they want to win.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Lets go, Suns. I can't wait to see the rebounding battle of Marion and Howard.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Lets go Suns!
> 
> Make it 9 in a row.
> 
> I hope the Suns come out like they want to win.



I just hope win or lose it doesn't hinder us from coming out Sunday and beating the Mavs. I've been waiting for this game. Even though, I wanted to see us play healthy, unlike last game and now Thomas is out. First game, it was first game of the yr, and we blew a 17 pts lead.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

You guys get to see Darko. I can't wait, Suns are my second favorite team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw Darko vs the Rockets.

Hes could be a good player.

I would think Hill would start Darko and Dwight.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> I saw Darko vs the Rockets.
> 
> Hes could be a good player.
> 
> I would think Hill would start Darko and Dwight.


jameer nelson might play.. man if brian hill decided to start darko this would the best day of my life(close enough)...GO MAGIC :basket:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

If you want to talk about the game in the Magic Forum here's the link. Magic Game Thread


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****, we threw Tim Thomas out there. He's 2 for 2. His first shot as a Sun, he shoots a 3 and makes it. He also didn't give up on a play and got a rebound. That was a pretty good post move too by Thomas. Thought he wasn't much of a post player?

What a block that was by Marion too.

Suns lead 27-19 at the end of 1.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm already loving this Thomas pick up!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Darko's playing decent so far, 6 points and 7 rebounds, but it looks like he's done for the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Magic seem to match up with us real well. 

Suns lead 58-56 at half.

Marion so far with 12 pts, 3 rebounds (eek)

Diaw 10 pts, 5 assists, 4 rebounds

Tim Thomas 7 pts (3-4) in 8 mins of play.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Well that was a bit to close. Nash and Marion heart and soul of this team. Very nicely played by them down the stretch Marion with his block and Nash with the 4 FT's. I think i can hear MVP.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns escape 123-118. Have to say, the Magic have a good looking future though.


Marion 24 pts (11-21), 9 rebounds, 2blks

Diaw 18 pts, 9 rebs, 11 assists, 2 stls, 1blk

Nash 18 pts, 13 assists, 6 rebounds


Tim Thomas with a nice debut with 20 pts in 20 mins (7-13), (5-8) 3pters

ORL-PHX BOXSCORE


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

That was a ****ing exciting game, but our youth shined through at the end. I was really saddened by Steve Nash in the first half. He did not look like himself at all.

I'm so glad Jameer Nelson is back.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash got pushed around alot.

I surprised Jameer and Carlos didn't foul out. 

And I want Tim starting.

Screw James, let Thomas start. Did you see his arms? That guy is pretty big.
I hope he starts next game.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Screw James, let Thomas start. Did you see his arms? That guy is pretty big.
> I hope he starts next game.



Give the guy time to get used to the system. Thomas was broght in to be a bigman sub to help out Boris and Shawn and anyways it's better to have familiar guys in the starting lineup to start the game off on a good foot where Tim can come in and add to it. I can see your reasoning for wanting him to play alongside Nash and Marion in the starters but his offense can just as eaily be setup by Barbosa and House in the second unit and buy Marion or Diaw rest to be fresh come crunch/playoff time.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

That was one of the most exciting games in a long time


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It was the most exciting game since the last two games. :biggrin: The wins over Charlotte and the Bucks were both awesome as well.


----------

